# Calling in sick tomorrow... and I'm not sick.



## Inmediusre (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok, so here's the story.  I'm 20 and I live at home still, and will continue to do so for about 1.5 years until i transfew to graduate school.  


Tomorrow morning, my girlfriend is leaving for France for two weeks.  (God I love her, but it's going to be nice ya know what I mean?)  Tomorrow morning, my parents are also leaving for two weeks, and they are taking my 13 year old sister with them.  Thus, I have the house to myself.  Did I mention I need a vacation?  So, for the first time in my 20 years, I'm going to be able to go without ANY distractions.  Just complete peace and quiet.  However.

During this period, I only have one day off.  And for the second time in a year, I plan on calling in sick.  I plan on waking up tomorrow, and just getting high, and enjoying the beautiful day.  I'm a model employee (just got Employee of the month matter of fact).  Is it such a bad thing to call in sick, when I really fine?  

Here's my excuse, I ate some bad fish and was vomitting all night.  Do they belive me?  Probably not, but who gives a shit.

We weren't meant to work our lives away, and I plan on taking advantage of my peaceful household while I can.  

Wake up at 1 in the afternoon.  Smoke a bong bowl  (the one my mom took from me a couple years ago if you remember my story of how she turned it into a flower vase).  Play some poker online.  Eat some food.  Repeat.

I'm not such a bad guy am I?  I mean I've had days off before, but one without any mental or physicial commitments???  Get real, this shit happens once in a decade.


----------



## Ganj (Jun 22, 2006)

It's fine dude, people need personal days. Especially if you're enjoying the world.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*Nothing better then calling in sick when your not. Take the day off dude you probaly deserve it anyway. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 22, 2006)

if you are a habital taker of days off...then iw ould say no...but sounds like you just need a personal day....and thats totally allowed

i think even some Union contracts have personal days listed....

relax


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

I say...enjoy! Nothing like taking a little "personal" time.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 22, 2006)

I didnt go to work yesterday, not cuz I was sick but just cuz I plainly wanted to not go.  I work 3, 12 hour shifts.  man 12 hours at on time sucks, but hey it pays, but it was nice to not go to work for the last day


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm coming over...


----------

